# Need a Brazil paramedic



## Za0ck01 (Nov 4, 2020)

Good evening everyone, 
I'm studying to become a paramedic in Québec. I still have few more years to go.
However, I have some questions regarding paramedic life style in Brazil, your equipments, your procedures, etc. 
I will be more than happy to hear from you, 
Have a great night/day  
Zack


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 4, 2020)

Za0ck01 said:


> Good evening everyone,
> I'm studying to become a paramedic in Québec. I still have few more years to go.
> However, I have some questions regarding paramedic life style in Brazil, your equipments, your procedures, etc.
> I will be more than happy to hear from you,
> ...


Let me guess....homework assignment for college.


----------



## Za0ck01 (Nov 5, 2020)

Hello, 

Yes it is.


----------

